
Inside the Chaotic Battle to Be the Top Reply to a Trump Tweet - imartin2k
https://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarzel/trollpotusgrowthhack?utm_term=.ujv16EKk#.rllAznW6
======
jrnichols
The amount of time some verified Twitter users spend sending angry tweets to
Trump is actually kind of frightening.

